# The Hub Doctor- Mavic Ceramic Bearings



## Kevie (Apr 20, 2006)

There is a vendor on Ebay named The Hub Doctor. This vendor is selling ceramic bearings for Mavic road and MTB wheels for very low prices. Anyone buy these bearings?
Thanks


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

I was thinking of buying them to use on the mechanism for the bridge I have for sale... 

it never ceases to amaze me that people still believe that ceramic bearings are worthwhile... really...


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

been200mph said:


> I was thinking of buying them to use on the mechanism for the bridge I have for sale...
> 
> it never ceases to amaze me that people still believe that ceramic bearings are worthwhile... really...


This is a quality post.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Don't buy them from them, don't buy them from me. Ceramic bearings are a waste of money. If you want bling, get Phil Wood bearings. They are top of the line steel bearings and designed better for the task at hand.

-Eric


----------

